# Finally!!



## MKW (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, my GA season has been horrible, to say the least. Until this morning, I had only worked one mature turkey and hens took him away. But, as of last Wednesday, I have called 26 Jakes into gun range. The birds have just not been gobbling, for whatever reason....until today! 
I wasn't gonna tell this, but I have been hunting for my 50th turkey. The reason that I revealed this is because it just so happened that I killed my 50th on the same 220 acres that I killed my very first turkey 15 years ago. Cool, huh?? Maybe that's how it was supposed to happen! AND, it just so happens that I killed #51 also! The hunt was nothing real special except for the fact that the 2 longbeards left 5 hens behind for the DSD and the sounds of a Mike Battey trumpet(thanks again Boatpaddle). These were my first turkeys called in with a trumpet. And this is only the 2nd time that I have shot a double, the other was in TX. I have let,literally, dozens of gobblers walk off after watching their buddy die, but my season has been soooo bad that I wasn't about to let this one walk off(I guess I lied in the "pressure" thread cause I wouldn't normally shoot 2 in one sitting). I started these birds off with tree talk from my Supreme StrutBuster and then finished them with the trumpet once they were on the ground. Both birds had 11&1/4" beards and about 1" spurs. An awesome morning!!
The talley:
2   Rios
2   Merriams
2   Osceolas
45 Easterns
I have been blessed!!

Mike


----------



## bowboy1989 (Apr 15, 2009)

great job!!!


----------



## Cane_Creek (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome and congrats on the 50 mark


----------



## hawglips (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## returntoarchery (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Nitro (Apr 15, 2009)

Way to go Mike!!!!!!!!

I guess the call deal worked out OK........ Awesome stuff!

Congrats to you Sir!!


----------



## SC Hunter (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats on your 50th and 51st! Great pics also


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats Mike !!!!!!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Apr 15, 2009)

WTG Mike, Fine Gobblers!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Apr 15, 2009)

Great job, Mike.  Your season sounds similiar to the way mine has gone so far, until today.  I, too, killed my first bird of the season this morning.


Congrats again, bro!


Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice, congrats!!


----------



## 00Beau (Apr 15, 2009)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trkyburns (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations!  Very nice pics!


----------



## boparks (Apr 15, 2009)

*Hats Off*

Congradulations Mike. 

Good looking birds and going over the 50 mark with Easterns is something to be proud of.

Hats off to you.

Bobby


----------



## Jake Buster (Apr 15, 2009)

Good Job.


----------



## jonboy (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats!Were you shooting your m2 20 gauge? How far were the shots?


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## MKW (Apr 15, 2009)

*...*

Thanks alot, guys! I'm thrilled! 
Yes, it was my Benelli 20ga M1. Shots were about 22 yrds. That makes 26 with the 20ga.
Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## DaddyPaul (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice job Mike, the WildTalker will drag 'em in for sure!  Congrats on 50...........................................and 51.


----------



## Booner Killa (Apr 15, 2009)

Ain't nothing wrong with that at all. Congrats on #50 and a sweet double.


----------



## baithunter (Apr 15, 2009)

Those are 2 nice birds good job man.
In the picture they looked like siamese twins connected at the beards makes for easy double.


----------



## turk2di (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, i see your not struggling anymore! Congrats x 2!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 15, 2009)

Great birds!!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice, way to go.


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 15, 2009)

Mike, I feel your pain! It has been a tough season so far! Congrats on taking two great Gobblers! Fantastic Pictures! What type of camera did you use? Congrats again on two fine Gobblers!


----------



## Perkins (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats!!  on two fine birds!


----------



## MKW (Apr 15, 2009)

*...*



rutandstrut said:


> Mike, I feel your pain! It has been a tough season so far! Congrats on taking two great Gobblers! Fantastic Pictures! What type of camera did you use? Congrats again on two fine Gobblers!



Thanks again, y'all.
Tim, My camera is a Nikon Coolpix L18. It's a pretty cheap camera, but it takes good pictures. I've gotten pretty good a taking pics with the tripod and timer!

Mike


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Apr 16, 2009)

Ole Mikey! Congrats man!!!  Wear them out son!


----------



## G Duck (Apr 16, 2009)

I would like some more info on that call if you can. Congrats !!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 16, 2009)

Great accomplishment Mike


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 16, 2009)

Couple of STUDS right there buddy.  Congrats.  And congrats on #50.....and #51!


----------



## Al White (Apr 16, 2009)

nice job and congrats on the milestone!


----------



## MKW (Apr 16, 2009)

*...*

Again, thanks. 

Yeah, I killed a couple on a 3 day hunt on a WMA in SC. Then I came home to utter silence in the woods.  I don't use decoys very much at all, but if I'm gonna use one, it will be a DSD. They look amazing!

Mike


----------



## Carp (Apr 16, 2009)

Way to go Mike! Congratulations!


----------



## Bram (Apr 16, 2009)

Way to go Mike..you da man!!

Gerry


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 16, 2009)

Good going Mike!You're getting good with those wingbones ain't ya?


----------



## MKW (Apr 19, 2009)

*haha*



Public Land Prowler said:


> Good going Mike!You're getting good with those wingbones ain't ya?




Thanks again. And, PLP, I'm getting better and you can bet that there has been plenty of jokes about that!

Mike


----------



## Toddmann (Apr 19, 2009)

WTG Mike. Since opening day when my son got his 1st my season in GA as well has been tough. I to finally connected 4/15 wed morning @ 6:58AM on a nice longbeard.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 2, 2014)

MKW said:


> Again, thanks.
> 
> Yeah, I killed a couple on a 3 day hunt on a WMA in SC. Then I came home to utter silence in the woods.  I don't use decoys very much at all, but if I'm gonna use one, it will be a DSD. They look amazing!
> 
> Mike



I have a DSD also, it can be pure death!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 2, 2014)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I have a DSD also, it can be pure death!



It's ok now.  You can admit it.


----------



## hawglips (Apr 2, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> It's ok now.  You can admit it.



I'm going to try to kill one by crawling up to him across the field with a decoy on my head this year.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 2, 2014)

Things change in 5 yrs


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2014)

hawglips said:


> I'm going to try to kill one by crawling up to him across the field with a decoy on my head this year.



I heard the best place to do that is on a w m a, they call shy there.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 2, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> Things change in 5 yrs



Turkeys where a lot harder to kill back then.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 2, 2014)

hawglips said:


> I'm going to try to kill one by crawling up to him across the field with a decoy on my head this year.



You've got to find the right hat for that one.  It's a lot easier to strap the fan on a belt and put it around your waist.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 2, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I heard the best place to do that is on a w m a, they call shy there.



That should work great!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Mar 27, 2016)

Mike that was a great hunt!!! What's the talley up to now!!!


----------



## MKW (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow, you are really digging up ancient stuff. 
As for my kill total now, I know exactly, but I won't say.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 27, 2016)

Must be bored from the rain!


----------



## MKW (Mar 27, 2016)

By the way...thanks for digging that up. It's interesting to see(and think about) the ways I have evolved in turkey hunting over the years. I even used to use a decoy!! Times have sure changed in a few years.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Mar 27, 2016)

MKW said:


> Wow, you are really digging up ancient stuff.
> As for my kill total now, I know exactly, but I won't say.



Now, Now, you no everyone wants to know!!! How much did the DSD decoy help that total!!!!!


----------



## MKW (Mar 27, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> Now, Now, you no everyone wants to know!!! How much did the DSD decoy help that total!!!!!



Hasn't helped at all in the last several years.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Mar 27, 2016)

Man I have no beef with you personal, and all the respect in the world for you service to this great nation!!!! But please leave other hunter alone!!! Steve Roberts


----------



## MKW (Mar 27, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> Man I have no beef with you personal, and all the respect in the world for you service to this great nation!!!! But please leave other hunter alone!!! Steve Roberts



LOL...who's bothering who here??


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 27, 2016)

amen...   just go hunting... rain or no rain..  I dont think I know how to pull up post that old. but then I stay in the woods and not on a computer..


----------



## QuackAddict (Mar 27, 2016)

Man I started reading the first post and asked myself how can your season be so terrible as its only been open 2 days!


----------



## valiant (Mar 27, 2016)

Season just came in yesterday. Why have you been calling birds since Wednesday? Was I the only one to notice this?


----------



## Mike in Al (Mar 27, 2016)

valiant said:


> Season just came in yesterday. Why have you been calling birds since Wednesday? Was I the only one to notice this?



check the date on his post . Its 7 ears old. I thought the same thing you did until I checked the date.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 27, 2016)

Mike you've got em spinning now dude, pulling up posts from the Depression era and counting your kills...musta ruffled that jake's feathers pretty good


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 27, 2016)

I leave town for 3 days and y'all are trying to pick on MKW.


----------



## GLS (Mar 27, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> Now, Now, you no everyone wants to know!!! How much did the DSD decoy help that total!!!!!



If Tom Kelly lobbied against decoys decades ago in the Alabama legislature, but in 2015 shot two gobblers "fanned in" while standing with two men in ankle high grass, what's the difference with someone no longer using decoys but having issues with fanning?  Do you prefer we follow each other around like sheep?  If this conversation highlights the dangers of fanning, maybe someone, perhaps a beginner, will think twice about it, and if they do, will understand the dangers.  With decoys, the set-up is done with safe position foremost with the spread at least 30 yards away.  With a fan, it's held in the hand.  Folks get shot turkey hunting for any number of reasons.  Fanning increases the risk.  It's gonna happen.  Someone is going to get shot doing it.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Mar 27, 2016)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Mike you've got em spinning now dude, pulling up posts from the Depression era and counting your kills...musta ruffled that jake's feathers pretty good



What do you mean by jake!!! Had to bring up a little history on The Man, that use to use decoys to evolve to a turkey hunter now says he wants to outlaw them!!! His own words not mine. Used decoys, and a blind yesterday, when I took my 9 year old granddaughter.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 27, 2016)

You really must be tore up though to have to search the MAN's post and pull it up after all this time. STOP...get a log and throw it on the fire and just talk turkey and you'll feel much better...


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 27, 2016)

NUTT said:


> You really must be tore up though to have to search the MAN's post and pull it up after all this time. STOP...get a log and throw it on the fire and just talk turkey and you'll feel much better...



You got that right.


----------



## MKW (Mar 27, 2016)

NUTT said:


> You really must be tore up though to have to search the MAN's post and pull it up after all this time. STOP...get a log and throw it on the fire and just talk turkey and you'll feel much better...



That's what I was thinking. It's kind of flattering to have my own stalker though.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 27, 2016)

Omg ppl cpme on. If u wont to use decoys and fan then do it. If u dont wont to use decoys well thats your choice to. It dosent matter which u choose. I guess some have forgot WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME SIDE.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 27, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> What do you mean by jake!!! Had to bring up a little history on The Man, that use to use decoys to evolve to a turkey hunter now says he wants to outlaw them!!! His own words not mine. Used decoys, and a blind yesterday, when I took my 9 year old granddaughter.



Yes Jake, you've shown us your cards by now and you've also shown that you'll play a different kind of poker.  A strange, middle school ex-girlfriend kind of way. We're gonna chalk this up to a rainy day, but I bet you don't need the granddaughter to use the blind and decoys together


----------



## Steve Roberts (Mar 27, 2016)

HAHA, don't have to have a buddy jump in for me!! Bet you were some bodies ex-girlfriend!!! Leave my granddaughter out of your replys!!!!


----------



## MKW (Mar 27, 2016)

For the record, I don't know any of these folks that have responded to this since you brought it back up from the dead.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 29, 2016)

Wow awesome!!!!!!!!!!! Both birds look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

